# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  در گاگولستان تحصیل میکنم! چه کنم!؟چه کنم انگیزمو از دست ندم!؟

## GUST

سلام
بچه ها یک راهنمایی میشه بکنید ؟
من توی یک مدرسه تحصیل میکنم که بیشتر شبیه آسایشگاه معلولین ذهنیه تا کلاس پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی
خودم به دلیل یک سری مسائل ترجیح دادم مدرسمو عوض نکنم
مثلا معلم هندسه تحلیلی - گسسته مون داشت یک روز یک سئوال از نظریه اعداد حل میکرد نوشت a عضو O (یعنی a متعلق به عدد (odd) فرد است ) (معلم گسسته مون شریف درس خونده!)
یک گاگولی که معدلش 16 بود تو نهایی پرسید این O همون بردار صفر هست استاد!!!!!؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
بهترین معلم ها رو دارم اما معلم دیفرانسیل بدبختمون داره دیوانه میشه چون امتحان دیفرانسیل میگیره نصف کلاس میشن منفی 2  از 20 نمره 
البته وحشتناک تصصیح میکنه هم راه حل تشریحی میخواد هم تستی . اگر تشریحیت مورد داشته باشه 1.5 نمره کم میکنه ! 
از عجایب کلاس ما اینه که دانش آموزان راه حل تشریحیش شده 20 بعد تو گزینه ها 30 رو زده مثلا ! تازه جوابشم درسته! اون بدبختم داره دیوانه میشه  :Yahoo (17): دبیر مطرح شهر هم هست!!! ( قسم خورد گفت تو کل دوران تدریس میکنم کلاس به  این عجوبه ای نداشتم! ! :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39): /( 
من شدم 11 با اون وضع تصصیحش (وقت هر سئوال 3 دقیقه) تعداد سئوالات 20 تا 
چه کنم که انگیزمو از دست ندم؟! توی اون مدرسه تنها کسی که معدل کتبیش از کلش بیشتر شد من بودم! کمک  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Ultra

کی هستن حالا دبیر هاتون؟

----------


## GUST

> کی هستن حالا دبیر هاتون؟


دیفرانسیل معتمدیان
عربی رضایی رنجبر
هندسه تحلیلی گسسته رجایی 
شیمی مهاجر 
فیزیک مهندس یوسف پور
زبان عقیقی
و........

----------


## zahra_sba

خوبه که  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## GUST

> خوبه که


کجا خوبه حس میکنم کل کنکور همه اینجوری گاگولن !  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Ultra

> دیفرانسیل معتمدیان
> عربی رضایی رنجبر
> هندسه تحلیلی گسسته رجایی 
> شیمی مهاجر 
> فیزیک مهندس یوسف پور
> زبان عقیقی
> و........


خب از این فرصت استفاده کن
دقتتو ببر بالا

نمره مهمه یا کنکور؟

فک کن اگه تو کنکور 20 به دست بیاری 30 بزنی چی میشه؟

دنبال بهانه نباش

درس بخون

----------


## GUST

> خب از این فرصت استفاده کن
> دقتتو ببر بالا
> 
> نمره مهمه یا کنکور؟
> 
> فک کن اگه تو کنکور 20 به دست بیاری 30 بزنی چی میشه؟
> 
> دنبال بهانه نباش
> 
> درس بخون


من که درست میزنم ! نیم ساعت از وقت کلاس صرف بحث با این گاگولان گرامی میشه !  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## zahra_sba

شما چه کار بقیه داری مهم معلم هات هستن که خوبن 
 :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Poorya.Mo

ببین مدارس تقریبا شرایط همشون همینه
به قولی صدای دهل از دور خوش است
الان مدرسه ما همه جا تو بوق و کرنا کردن که مدرسه فرهنگ . مدرسه مختص علوم انسانی . مدرسه نمونه فلان

اما حقیقتا زیاد فرقی نمیکنه. فقط به خود دانش آموز بستگی داره
وقت کلاس های ما هم همش صرف شلوغ کاری برخی بچه های بی علاقه به درس و .... میشه

اما دانش آموز داریم معدل کتبی بالای 19 داره
خوب به خود دانش آموز بستگی داره دیگه . سعی کن همون طور فاصله بگیری از بقیه
نه این که بشی مثل همونا.
مشکلات نظام آموزشی و ...... هم که گنده تر از ماها هم کاری از دستشون بر نمیاد یا میاد و کاری انجام نمیدن

پس بهش نپردازیم بهتره بیخیال

----------


## daniad

برو خدارو شکر کن ما علاوه بر بچه ها معلمامونم :/ 
تو تاریخ مدرسمون کسی زیر ۵۰۰۰ منطقه نشده بود تا جایی ک میدونم . به هر کیم میگففتم میخوام برم دانشگاها تهران فقط میخندید 
چارش اینه که بهشون توجه نکنی وقتی واقییت رو میدونی 
ز هم صحبت بد جدایی جدایی 
سعی کن با بچه ها قویه همینجا مثلا خودتو بسنجی

----------


## Mr.Dr

همچین میگی کنار گاگول تحصیل میکنیم انگار ما کنار انیشتین و نیوتن و مندلیف میخونیم  :Yahoo (114):  برو خدا رو شکر کن بابا  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## KowsarDDC

*خدایی معضلیه ها می فهمم چی می کشی* :Yahoo (94):

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

خخخخخخ

----------


## SHARIF

یه چیزی بگم ناراحت نمیشی داداش؟!
همیشه بد و خوب، ضعیف و قوی، پولدار و بی پول و... کنار هم هستند و این حق اون ها هم هست که اونجا باشن و نمی شه این حق رو ازشون گرفت...
همیشه از ما ضعیف تر هم هست و از ما قوی تر هم هست و همه جا هم همینطوریه! 
یعنی هیچکس تو اون مدرسه از لحاظ درسی از شما قوی تر نیست؟!
خوبه اونا هم یه همچین دیدگاهی نسبت به شما داشته باشن و همچین عبارتی رو براتون به کار ببرن؟!!

----------


## GUST

> یه چیزی بگم ناراحت نمیشی داداش؟!
> همیشه بد و خوب، ضعیف و قوی، پولدار و بی پول و... کنار هم هستند و این حق اون ها هم هست که اونجا باشن و نمی شه این حق رو ازشون گرفت...
> همیشه از ما ضعیف تر هم هست و از ما قوی تر هم هست و همه جا هم همینطوریه! 
> یعنی هیچکس تو اون مدرسه از لحاظ درسی از شما قوی تر نیست؟!
> خوبه اونا هم یه همچین دیدگاهی نسبت به شما داشته باشن و همچین عبارتی رو براتون به کار ببرن؟!!


داداش اشکال نداره ! اما مدرسه غیر انتفاعیه !  :Yahoo (50): 6 میلیون پول گرفتن خب !
آخه آدم دردشو به کی بگه  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Forgotten

من به شما حق میدم چون وقت کلاس تلف میشه

به قول مدیرمون اگه دانش آموز های یک کلاس قوی باشن از معلم ضعیف هم حداکثر کار رو میکشن 
و اگر دانش آموز ها نخوان بهترین دبیر کشورم نمیتونه براشون کاری بکنه 

هر چقدر شما در یه کلاسی باشید که جو رقابتیش بالا باشه باعث میشه شما هم برای اینکه جایگاه خودتون رو از دست ندید خودتون رو بالا بکشید 

من توصیه میکنم اگر امکانش براتون فراهمه به یه مدرسه سطح بالاتر برید

----------


## SHARIF

> داداش اشکال نداره ! اما مدرسه غیر انتفاعیه ! 6 میلیون پول گرفتن خب !
> آخه آدم دردشو به کی بگه


اقا اگه اینجوریه حق با شماست :Yahoo (12): 
اگه معلماتون خوبه میتونی ازشون استفاده کنی...اره رقابت هم خیلی چیز مهمیه... مثل موتور محرک میمونه!

----------


## Mostafa7

داداش شما که سهمیه ایثارگران داشتی ظاهرا ، همین میتونه بهترین انگیزه برات باشه .

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
داداش شما به بقیه کلاس کاری نداشته باش
شما درس خودتو بخون
همین که فکر ایندتو بکنی بهت انگیزه میده
همیشه سعی کن به ایندت فکر کنی نه به اون گاگولا
موفق باشی
بای :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mr.Hosein

داداش شما مدرسه غیر انتفاحی رفتی پس پول دادی...
اونا هم مدرسه ی غیر انتفاحی اومدن و پول دادن...
پس حق اونها هم تحصیل تو همون مدرسس و فرقی بینتون نیست...اگه دنبال جو کافی بودی باید میرفتی مدارس نمونه...که البته میشه گفت کار خوبی کردی نرفتی!

خیلی ها هستن دارن میخونن...همزمان با کار...همزمان با تحصیل در دانشگاه...یا حتی تنهای تنها گوشه ی  روستا یا همین کلان شهر...
رقیب اصلی خودت تو کنکور خودت هستی فقط...همین که میبینی اطرافیانت تلاش نمیکنن ولی تو داری نتیجه میگیری خودش یه انگیزه ی خارق العاده ایجاد میکنه که تو متفاوت هستی و میخوای ایندتو قشنگ تر بسازی...
ولی اگه جز اون دسته هستی که اگه رقیب داشته باشن بازده و فعالیتشون بیشتر میشه....پس حتما این رقیب رو پیدا کن...
قرار نیست رو نیمکت کناریت باشه...میتونه یه دوست  باشه که اونم شرایطش مثل تویه و تو همین فضای مجازی هست...

مطمین باش تنها چیزی که باعث میشه انگیزت کم کم از بین بره...یا کم خوندنه...یا زیاد خوندن و غلط خوندن...تاثیر اولی تو ناامیدی خیلی بشتره...
ناامید نباشی...

----------


## a.z.s

:Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
شما به همون گاگولا نگاه کن انگیزه بگیر اونا رو واسه خودت درس عبرت بدون

----------


## Saeed735

زیاد بهشون توجه نکن....همین

----------


## hanjera

باو تو چی میگی
من تو مدرسه ای درس میخوندم که معلم ریاضیمون میگفت هرکی بتونه تو مچ اندازی منو شکست بده بهش 20 میدم
--
یه معلم ریاضی هم داشتیم فقط بهش پول میدادیم قبول میشدیم...-
یه معلم ریاضی هم داشتیم نامرد کلاس تقویتی گذاشته بود....تو کلاس تقویتی املت درس میکردیم میخوردیم..دوستای منم همین جوری بودن  :Yahoo (21): 
---
یه معلم فیزیک هم داشتیم بهش میگفتن قرمـساق 50 تومنی _ من باور نمیکردم _ رفتم کلاس خصوصیش که بیرون میزاشت...فک کنم 10 نفری میشدیم پولو تقسیم کردیم..به هرکی 50-60 ت رسید...بعد بهش پولو دادیم درس هم داد..اما چیزی از فیزیک هوش نکردیم...من رفتم خودمو کشتم و خوندم فیزیک رو ترم اول سوم دبیرستان 20 گرفتم تو فیزیک...اونایی که اصلا نمیدونستن فیزیک چیه...اومدن 12 و اینا گرفتن ( نگرفتن...معلم نمره داد ) ( با مستمر 20 )
اونایی هم که میرفتن کلاسش - وقتی امتحان میگرفت و از 10 پایین میگرفت طرف...کسی که رفته بود کلاسش اونو نمیزد..اما اونایی که نرفته بود کلاسش چندتا چک محکم میزد که هوش از سر ادم میپرید....
--

----------


## pedram7

کلا ما مشهدیا اینجوری هستیم دیگه نمیشه کاریش کرد  :Yahoo (20): 
ولی در کل توی هر مدرسه  ای و کلاسی وجود چند تا گاگول طبیعیه 
ما پارسال دانش آموز داشتیم نمیتونست 7 تقسیم بر 2 رو حساب کنه
آخرش هم قبول شد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahro0

وااااای دقیقا مدرسه ما هم ی مشت تنبل بی خاصیت که مانع پیشرفت بقیه هم میشن تازه خیر سرشون  استعداد درخشان هم هستن :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39): 
اونقد شوووتن که خدا میدونه 
دختره پایتخته سوالو نمی تونه حل کنه با دبیر بحث می کنه این سوال اشتباه :Yahoo (77): جدیدا بهونشون شده همین

----------


## Am111r

اینا همش حاشیس باو معلم کیه به والله هرچی یادگرفتیم از کتاب و ازمونه کلا خود مدرسه حاشیس سال چهارمو باس شبانه خوند راحت  :Yahoo (20):

----------

